# Blackpool Champ Show!



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Today! And guess what - it's raining!! Surprise surprise! Or at least it is where I am anyway, it was forecast to be dry but cloudy later on, so hopefully it'll clear up!

Good luck to all competing over the next 4 days, i'll see you at BIS  :lol:


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Good luck!!!  Let us know how you get on xx

I'm there on Sunday


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck to everyone who's going :thumbup1: - we're not doing it this year becasue the judge is not a good one for us.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Good luck!! Hope Mabel wows everyone again and comes home draped in rosettes.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! Blackpool is only a 40 minute drive from us so we are now hooooome!

Mabel got a 2nd in Junior Bitch, we were against one of the top winning youngsters of the moment and the judge couldn't choose between them both, she made both move a few times on their own before deciding on the other one because Mabel was pacing and lost her topline on the move, we had a good chat with the judge afterwards and she was a lovely, lovely lady - very honest and told us exactly what she liked and what she didn't like about her, definitely one of the nicest judges we've spoken to so far actually  and it was her husband who placed Mabel 2nd at Crufts this year - which she was pleasantly surprised by as she said her and her husband never usually agree on the same type of dog!

The weather managed to stay fine for us (it even got warm for about 10 minutes :lol and we had a lovely morning browsing the trade stands, chatting to people and watching some of the other judging, I must say this has been one of my favourite champ shows so far 

Good luck on Sunday Dober - I hope you get good weather! I had a feeling I was going to enjoy this show and I must say I really really did


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations!  The most important thing is that you enjoy yourself, and the fact you got placed is just a MASSIVE BONUS!  Xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dober said:


> Congratulations!  The most important thing is that you enjoy yourself, and the fact you got placed is just a MASSIVE BONUS!  Xxx


Definitely! We all had a great time, Mabel absolutely loves seeing all her friends (2 legged and 4 legged!) at the shows, she goes especially crazy when she sees her breeder, even now she's a year old!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Well done Mabel!! (And you of course!!).


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

BessieDog said:


> Well done Mabel!! (And you of course!!).


Thanks  i'm afraid I can't take any of the glory this time :lol: as my dad handled her - I don't do it as much any more as she is technically his dog and I don't want to get too used to handling a terrier as I hope to move into hounds before long, so I prefer using the shows to relax and watch, usually watch Mabel in her class and then wander off to find the Borzoi  at Cheshire we had the best of both as the Borzoi were in the next ring to us :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We weren't entered I have only been to Blackppol once and even though it was a warm day I did say I wouldn't go again. It is a good job really as toys were yesterday and Tabitha is in season so wouldn't have been going anyway However I have heard the whippet best of breed didn't make the group judging. I know the group results for hounds were on Fossedata before 5pm and yet the whippet results were only on either junior or yearling bitch.

I haven't been to any champ shows this year yet other than Crufts with either the italians or whippets so don't think I will qualify either this year.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Good luck to everyone who's going :thumbup1: - we're not doing it this year becasue the judge is not a good one for us.


snap . although is a tad too far for me to go


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Working and Pastoral today, wonder who will get the groups?

I correctly predicted Travella Striking Steel for the Terrier Group and Afterglow Maverick Sabre for the Utility Group  I predicted those before I even got to the show on Friday :crazy: 

The other 3 groups had me stumped though, I don't know who will win the groups today, maybe one of the Allmark Aussies, they are having an amazing year! As for the working group I have no idea, there doesn't seem to be many clear winners in the working groups so far, nice to see variety though! It can sometimes get a bit tedious seeing the same dogs winning every group every week


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> Working and Pastoral today, wonder who will get the groups?
> 
> I correctly predicted Travella Striking Steel for the Terrier Group and Afterglow Maverick Sabre for the Utility Group  I predicted those before I even got to the show on Friday :crazy:
> 
> The other 3 groups had me stumped though, I don't know who will win the groups today, maybe one of the Allmark Aussies, they are having an amazing year! As for the working group I have no idea, there doesn't seem to be many clear winners in the working groups so far, nice to see variety though! It can sometimes get a bit tedious seeing the same dogs winning every group every week


The whippet winner was a lovely black bitch it would have been nice to have her in the group but the started judging the hound group at 3.45pm and the breed hadn't finished being judged. Considering apparently whippets had the largest or one of the largets entry of the entire show they were not treated fairly and from what I have read on a whippet related forum I think a lot will not bother next year.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

WELL extremely windy, wet and cold today! Aspen was in the mood for lots of kisses; so I am covered from head to toe in muddy paw prints LOL. My hands are red raw from her show lead rubbing and cold hands. I kept stacking her up and the wind kept blowing her over bless her 

BUT at 6 months her 2nd show; 1st in Minor puppy, best puppy bitch, best puppy in breed, puppy group 4 (against dogs double her age) and GCDS bronze. 

BOOM!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Dober said:


> WELL extremely windy, wet and cold today! Aspen was in the mood for lots of kisses; so I am covered from head to toe in muddy paw prints LOL. My hands are red raw from her show lead rubbing and cold hands. I kept stacking her up and the wind kept blowing her over bless her
> 
> BUT at 6 months her 2nd show; 1st in Minor puppy, best puppy bitch, best puppy in breed, puppy group 4 (against dogs double her age) and GCDS bronze.
> 
> BOOM!


Wow! Way to go, Aspen! :thumbup1:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dober said:


> WELL extremely windy, wet and cold today! Aspen was in the mood for lots of kisses; so I am covered from head to toe in muddy paw prints LOL. My hands are red raw from her show lead rubbing and cold hands. I kept stacking her up and the wind kept blowing her over bless her
> 
> BUT at 6 months her 2nd show; 1st in Minor puppy, best puppy bitch, best puppy in breed, puppy group 4 (against dogs double her age) and GCDS bronze.
> 
> BOOM!


Well done Aspen!

And well done Mabel too!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Dober said:


> WELL extremely windy, wet and cold today! Aspen was in the mood for lots of kisses; so I am covered from head to toe in muddy paw prints LOL. My hands are red raw from her show lead rubbing and cold hands. I kept stacking her up and the wind kept blowing her over bless her
> 
> BUT at 6 months her 2nd show; 1st in Minor puppy, best puppy bitch, best puppy in breed, puppy group 4 (against dogs double her age) and GCDS bronze.
> 
> BOOM!


Well done to you and also to Mabel

Can't believe they had finished all the groups and BIS and the results were on fossedata before 4.30


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dober said:


> WELL extremely windy, wet and cold today! Aspen was in the mood for lots of kisses; so I am covered from head to toe in muddy paw prints LOL. My hands are red raw from her show lead rubbing and cold hands. I kept stacking her up and the wind kept blowing her over bless her
> 
> BUT at 6 months her 2nd show; 1st in Minor puppy, best puppy bitch, best puppy in breed, puppy group 4 (against dogs double her age) and GCDS bronze.
> 
> BOOM!


OMG that is AMAZING! Well done Aspen!! I just looked at the results on Fossedata and I was praying the PG4 was you!! I am thrilled for you :thumbup:

Gonna have a celebratory drink for you when I go out for my tea later


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

Excellent results ...well done Aspen and Mabel ...we did'nt go as neither Groens or Tervs have tickets there and Blackpool's a blooming long way from Lincolnshire for a glorified Open show !


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Massive well done Aspen and Mabel!! You both did absolutely fantastically!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Dober said:


> WELL extremely windy, wet and cold today! Aspen was in the mood for lots of kisses; so I am covered from head to toe in muddy paw prints LOL. My hands are red raw from her show lead rubbing and cold hands. I kept stacking her up and the wind kept blowing her over bless her
> 
> BUT at 6 months her 2nd show; 1st in Minor puppy, best puppy bitch, best puppy in breed, puppy group 4 (against dogs double her age) and GCDS bronze.
> 
> BOOM!


wow well done to you x


----------

